# Thor Boost Signup Feeler Thread - Part 2



## Roy (Feb 8, 2005)

The locked thread "Thor Boost Signup Feller Thread" can be found here.


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks, Roy.

For those who haven't heard; threads over 200 posts long will be locked. A subsequent "Part 2" will be opened. This is good for board performance. This thread is still Newbie's "Thor Boost Signup Feeler Thread" it is simply "Part 2". Sasha explains this decision here: Sasha's explanation of TKOB. 

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (2)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (3-5)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(1)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1)


----------



## theepdinker (Feb 8, 2005)

My # was from a much earlier post. This is current now.
TCG (1) 
jtice (1) 
theepdinker (5) 
JimH (8) 
Hallis (1) 
4sevens (1) 
UncleFester (1) 
Beamhead (1) 
Heath (2) 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish (1) 
Cromagnet (1) 
torcher (1) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog (1) 
Quazar (1) 
Psychomodo (1) 
JohnGault (3-5) 
wtn (1) 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx (2) 
vacuum3d (1) 
sstrauss (1) 
thesurefire (1) 
madecov (1) 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal (1) 
Zelandeth (1 Probably) 
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2) 
dwminer (1) 
rstones1964 (1) 
larryk (1) 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak (1) 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK (1) 
LEDmodMan (2) 
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2) 
Brock (1) 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3) 
EchoSierra (2) 
mrsinbad (1) 
liteitup (2-3) 
alwilliam (1) 
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2) 
maddog (1) 
aurora (2) 
J_Oei (1) 
Oklalawman (1) 
Shojin (1) 
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3) 
AlexGT (1) 
Topper (1 maybe) 
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price) 
Specop 007 (1) 
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1) 
cheese (2) 
Fraseman (1) 
jamesraykenney (1) 
Likebright (1) 
sunspot (1) 
BVH (4) 
DiggDoug13 (1) 
Catdaddy (1) 
PhillyRube (1) 
Flashlightlens.com (1) 
cy (1) 
Caddyshack (1) 
Budman_NC (1) 
Skibane (1) 
Bobisculous (1) 
Turd_Ferguson (1) 
Tomcat (2) 
sharkeeper (1) 
Dr Joe (1) 
springnr (1) 
RogerDodger(1) 
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts ) 
tactical (1 maybe 2) 
2nd2none (1) 
Wave (1) 
CPFMan (1) 
Sinjz (1) 
BlueStrobe (1) 
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1)


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 8, 2005)

My aplologies, theepdinker. Thanks for tuning up the sign-up list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## JohnGault (Feb 8, 2005)

*Where* are you guys comming up with this list???? You missed like *14* people!

*Here* is the *current* sign-up from the last page of the old thread.., (_Geeze.. the whole point of the new thread was to have a trim one_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

TCG (1) 
jtice (1) 
theepdinker (5) 
JimH (8) 
Hallis (1) 
4sevens (1) 
UncleFester (1) 
Beamhead (1) 
Heath (2) 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish (1) 
Cromagnet (1) 
torcher (1) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog (1) 
Quazar (1) 
Psychomodo (1) 
JohnGault (10) 
wtn (1) 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx (2) 
vacuum3d (1) 
sstrauss (1) 
thesurefire (1) 
madecov (1) 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal (1) 
Zelandeth (1 Probably) 
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2) 
dwminer (1) 
rstones1964 (1) 
larryk (1) 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak (1) 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK (1) 
LEDmodMan (2) 
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2) 
Brock (1) 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3) 
EchoSierra (2) 
mrsinbad (1) 
liteitup (2-3) 
alwilliam (1) 
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2) 
maddog (1) 
aurora (2) 
J_Oei (1) 
Oklalawman (1) 
Shojin (1) 
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3) 
AlexGT (1) 
Topper (1 maybe) 
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price) 
Specop 007 (1) 
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1) 
cheese (2) 
Fraseman (1) 
jamesraykenney (1) 
Likebright (1) 
sunspot (1) 
BVH (4) 
DiggDoug13 (1) 
Catdaddy (1) 
PhillyRube (1) 
Flashlightlens.com (1) 
cy (1) 
Caddyshack (1) 
Budman_NC (1) 
Skibane (1) 
Bobisculous (1) 
Turd_Ferguson (1) 
Tomcat (2) 
sharkeeper (1) 
Dr Joe (1) 
springnr (1) 
RogerDodger(3) 
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts ) 
tactical (1 maybe 2) 
2nd2none (1) 
Wave (1) 
CPFMan (1) 
Sinjz (1) 
BlueStrobe (1) 
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1) 
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price 
mtbkndad (1) 
lightmare (1) 
nme7 (1) 
RcPractitioner (1) 
Crow (1) 
fleshlite. (1/2) 
Dolby (1) 
IsaacHayes (1) 
grcmptrnrd (1) 
Nell (1) 
GQGeek81 (1) 
platypus (1) 
txmatt (2)


----------



## theepdinker (Feb 8, 2005)

I should'a figured it out when I said my count was from an earlier post.

Theepdinker


----------



## jeffrey (Feb 8, 2005)

Ok I am clueless.I bought a thor and want to boost it.Where do I get it and how do I put it in? Just a nice simple link is all I need....


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 8, 2005)

JohnGault -

That was all me. Thanks for catching it.


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 8, 2005)

Jeffery
If there was a link, you've already found it. (this thread). This boost circuit is one that NewBie is designing. He has one or two working prototypes, but wants to improve the design for better efficiency and output consistancy. This thread is a feeler only and not an official signup thread. One hasn't been organized yet. The bottom line is: get in line with the rest of us. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif
Hope this helps


----------



## HighLight (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm in for one board when their ready.


----------



## JohnGault (Feb 8, 2005)

For anyone wishing to add themselves to the list, Simply highlight the most current list, Copy & Paste it into your Reply, adding your Name & Quanity to the *bottom*, you could also comment the top with something like...

Adding dullbulb 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif - _it's easy_

TCG (1) 
jtice (1) 
theepdinker (5) 
JimH (8) 
Hallis (1) 
4sevens (1) 
UncleFester (1) 
Beamhead (1) 
Heath (2) 
bwaites (1 or 2?) 
Darkwish (1) 
Cromagnet (1) 
torcher (1) 
EchoSierraTwo (1) 
CNC Dan (1) 
moondog (1) 
Quazar (1) 
Psychomodo (1) 
JohnGault (10) 
wtn (1) 
Sky (1 maybe 2) 
xpitxbullx (2) 
vacuum3d (1) 
sstrauss (1) 
thesurefire (1) 
madecov (1) 
glockboy (2) 
Jackal (1) 
Zelandeth (1 Probably) 
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2) 
dwminer (1) 
rstones1964 (1) 
larryk (1) 
Skip (1-3) 
Icebreak (1) 
AdamW (1) 
cheese (2, 24 volt please) 
LukeK (1) 
LEDmodMan (2) 
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2) 
dallas (2) 
Graywolf (1, maybe 2) 
Brock (1) 
dwminer (1) 
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible) 
KartRacer31 (1) 
bobbo (3) 
EchoSierra (2) 
mrsinbad (1) 
liteitup (2-3) 
alwilliam (1) 
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2) 
maddog (1) 
aurora (2) 
J_Oei (1) 
Oklalawman (1) 
Shojin (1) 
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3) 
AlexGT (1) 
Topper (1 maybe) 
DaGunn (1 definite) 
Jordan13195 (1) 
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price) 
Specop 007 (1) 
NHman (1) 
StEaLtH_ (1) 
Moraino (1) 
cheese (2) 
Fraseman (1) 
jamesraykenney (1) 
Likebright (1) 
sunspot (1) 
BVH (4) 
DiggDoug13 (1) 
Catdaddy (1) 
PhillyRube (1) 
Flashlightlens.com (1) 
cy (1) 
Caddyshack (1) 
Budman_NC (1) 
Skibane (1) 
Bobisculous (1) 
Turd_Ferguson (1) 
Tomcat (2) 
sharkeeper (1) 
Dr Joe (1) 
springnr (1) 
RogerDodger(3) 
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts ) 
tactical (1 maybe 2) 
2nd2none (1) 
Wave (1) 
CPFMan (1) 
Sinjz (1) 
BlueStrobe (1) 
hunterwarrior (3) 
PrebKlok (1) 
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price 
mtbkndad (1) 
lightmare (1) 
nme7 (1) 
RcPractitioner (1) 
Crow (1) 
fleshlite. (1/2) 
Dolby (1) 
IsaacHayes (1) 
grcmptrnrd (1) 
Nell (1) 
GQGeek81 (1) 
platypus (1) 
txmatt (2)
dullbulb (1)


----------



## NewBie (Feb 8, 2005)

Okay, just for everyone's information, I've begun work on yet another circuit version that should make the board considerably smaller, and it it works out, better pricing.


----------



## Hallis (Feb 9, 2005)

awesomeness. And if i remember correctly you think this new revision will be more efficient also correct?

Shane


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 9, 2005)

That's almost insane news. What ever the final iteration, forty bones fine by me.


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 9, 2005)

JohnGault,

Thank you I was getting worried when my name disappeared.


----------



## Yukon_Jack (Feb 9, 2005)

Yukon_Jack in for one (1)


----------



## mqqn (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Newbie and JohnGault - 

I will buy one board for my Thor. Please add mqqn to the list of purchasers for one board. 

thanks and Best Regards -


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2005)

Added Yukon_Jack and mqqn

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (5)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (10)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)
nme7 (1)
RcPractitioner (1)
Crow (1)
fleshlite. (1/2)
Dolby (1)
IsaacHayes (1)
grcmptrnrd (1)
Nell (1)
GQGeek81 (1)
platypus (1)
txmatt (2)
dullbulb (1)
Yukon_Jack (1)
mqqn (1)


----------



## scudinc (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll take one, if it's reasonably priced. It pains me to pay $>40 on a $25 light.


----------



## stykeeryce (Feb 9, 2005)

Added Stykeeryce

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (5)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (10)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)
nme7 (1)
RcPractitioner (1)
Crow (1)
fleshlite. (1/2)
Dolby (1)
IsaacHayes (1)
grcmptrnrd (1)
Nell (1)
GQGeek81 (1)
platypus (1)
txmatt (2)
dullbulb (1)
Yukon_Jack (1)
mqqn (1)
stykeeryce (1)


----------



## JohnGault (Feb 9, 2005)

Guys.......

Whats up with the "I'll take one" stuff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

AGAIN-> "For anyone wishing to add themselves to the list, Simply highlight the most current list, Copy & Paste it into your Reply, adding your Name & Quanity to the bottom, you could also comment the top with something like... 

Adding (Your Name Here)" 

- it *Really* is easy

You don't have to have somebody add you, you simply add yourself.... 

HighLight - Copy - Paste - Add - Post -_All by yourself!_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 9, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JohnGault said:*
Guys.......

Whats up with the "I'll take one" stuff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

AGAIN-> "For anyone wishing to add themselves to the list, Simply highlight the most current list, Copy & Paste it into your Reply, adding your Name & Quanity to the bottom, you could also comment the top with something like... 

Adding (Your Name Here)" 

- it *Really* is easy

You don't have to have somebody add you, you simply add yourself.... 

HighLight - Copy - Paste - Add - Post -_All by yourself!_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

But... But.... I'm afraid /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JohnGault said:*
Guys.......

Whats up with the "I'll take one" stuff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

AGAIN-> "For anyone wishing to add themselves to the list, Simply highlight the most current list, Copy & Paste it into your Reply, adding your Name & Quanity to the bottom, you could also comment the top with something like... 

Adding (Your Name Here)" 

- it *Really* is easy

You don't have to have somebody add you, you simply add yourself.... 

HighLight - Copy - Paste - Add - Post -_All by yourself!_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Perhaps some people don't know how to copy and paste and would feel ashamed to admit it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Here is a tutorial on copy/paste. To view it, first copy and paste the link below into your..... hahaha sorry just click it 

Learn something new on CPF today! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
http://www.dmia.org/tutorial/basic_internet_tut/copy_paste_tut.html

-Crow


----------



## lasercrazy (Feb 9, 2005)

Added scudinc 

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (5)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (10)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)
nme7 (1)
RcPractitioner (1)
Crow (1)
fleshlite. (1/2)
Dolby (1)
IsaacHayes (1)
grcmptrnrd (1)
Nell (1)
GQGeek81 (1)
platypus (1)
txmatt (2)
dullbulb (1)
Yukon_Jack (1)
mqqn (1)
scudinc (1)
stykeeryce (1)


----------



## JohnGault (Feb 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Crow said:*
Perhaps some people don't know how to copy and paste and would feel ashamed to admit it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

-Crow 

[/ QUOTE ]

You Know, you're Absolutely right...

I guess I take it for granted that, on the internet, everybody has basic computer skills. What seems "*Really* easy" to me, as a computer guy, might be daunting to somebody else who shares a similar interest in flashlights.

OK, how 'bout -> C & P if you can, or try something new (there is a "Test Post" forum here) or heck, we'll add ya... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Raybo (Feb 10, 2005)

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (5)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (10)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)
nme7 (1)
RcPractitioner (1)
Crow (1)
fleshlite. (1/2)
Dolby (1)
IsaacHayes (1)
grcmptrnrd (1)
Nell (1)
GQGeek81 (1)
platypus (1)
txmatt (2)
dullbulb (1)
Yukon_Jack (1)
mqqn (1)
scudinc (1)
stykeeryce (1) 
Raybo (1)


----------



## NewBie (Feb 11, 2005)

Yikes, you guys keep this up, and I'm gonna be spending all spring building these things up!


----------



## Hallis (Feb 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
Yikes, you guys keep this up, and I'm gonna be spending all spring building these things up! 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Andreas (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm in:
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (5)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (10)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (4)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)
nme7 (1)
RcPractitioner (1)
Crow (1)
fleshlite. (1/2)
Dolby (1)
IsaacHayes (1)
grcmptrnrd (1)
Nell (1)
GQGeek81 (1)
platypus (1)
txmatt (2)
dullbulb (1)
Yukon_Jack (1)
mqqn (1)
scudinc (1)
stykeeryce (1) 
Raybo (1) 
Andreas (1)

thanks


----------



## JohnGault (Feb 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
Yikes, you guys keep this up, and I'm gonna be spending all spring building these things up! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm... think Kit Form.... Many of us would _love_ to build our own /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## mqqn (Feb 11, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JohnGault said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
Yikes, you guys keep this up, and I'm gonna be spending all spring building these things up! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm... think Kit Form.... Many of us would _love_ to build our own /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi John - 

I would also be willing to do a kit if it were documented well enough for an *ahem* "newbie" to put it together...lol 

best regards - 

mqqn


----------



## BVH (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Newbie, I'll reduce the build time just a wee bit. Reduced my order to 2 from 4. Still very anxious!

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (5)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (10)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (2)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)
nme7 (1)
RcPractitioner (1)
Crow (1)
fleshlite. (1/2)
Dolby (1)
IsaacHayes (1)
grcmptrnrd (1)
Nell (1)
GQGeek81 (1)
platypus (1)
txmatt (2)
dullbulb (1)
Yukon_Jack (1)
mqqn (1)
scudinc (1)
stykeeryce (1)
Raybo (1)
Andreas (1)


----------



## diggdug13 (Feb 12, 2005)

Although this seem mean to say Newbie you could always put a drop dead date when you do create the "offical list" so you wouldn't be toooooooooo overwhelmed, and you could also sell the un assembled version with instruction to make it easier on you.

doug


----------



## scudinc (Feb 12, 2005)

I just counted, and the tally is now around 120 potential boards, at least. I think that a kit may be the only reasonable way to do this.


----------



## JohnGault (Feb 12, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*scudinc said:*
I just counted, and the tally is now around 120 potential boards, at least.

[/ QUOTE ]

My counting of *Potential* boards stands @ 172!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## scudinc (Feb 12, 2005)

But I was drunk, so mine is more accurate.


----------



## wtn (Feb 15, 2005)

A kit sounds good to me - heck, sell the kit for $40. I am #20 on the list but count about 40 boards in front of me. 
I could die of old age here waiting for 40 boards to be built.


----------



## Hallis (Feb 16, 2005)

No kit for me. Need the completely built board, i am NOT good at soldering electronics, Wires fine, but sirface mount? oh god no. lol.

Shane


----------



## HighLight (Feb 18, 2005)

deleted


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 19, 2005)

NO, SAY IT ISN'T SOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## diggdug13 (Feb 19, 2005)

dullbulb,
who do you think you are.......this isn't a buy thread this only an interst thread. Nobody on the list has been promised nor has anyone give any money for a product. He has given updates to HIS PROJECT so if you want to complain about a delay of a product do it in private, or at a thread that you have acually bought something to complain about.

BTW you had better learn to THINK before you say something here beacuse you will regret it

doug


----------



## JohnGault (Feb 19, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*dullbulb said:*
Where's the freakin board? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dude - you've been here less than 2 Weeks and already you want to cause _trouble_? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## NewBie (Feb 19, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*dullbulb said:*
What's the packin delay? Where's the freakin board? I think Newbie is gone LED on us 

[/ QUOTE ]


What an attitude. With that comment I have half a mind just to scrap the whole thing, and tell folks to go back to the other thread and build the circuit I posted themselves if they want it.

FYI, fella, this thread was started ***ONLY*** to guage the interest in such a board. From the interest, I decided it would be worthwhile.

Then some folks wanted it lower cost. So I've been working with various circuits to lower the cost, while at the same time working to make it more efficient, so that it could be made on thinner copper, instead of needing 4 oz copper layers for heatsinking, or adding even more expensive aluminum heatsinks. 

I've been making the design more complex, but using lower cost parts, in order to further reduce the price. This means it isn't just a simple pre-canned boost regulator chip (which has 99.9% of the circuitry inside the chip) with a circuit pre-done in the datasheet (so all you have to do is slap down the parts on a board and you are done), like the majority of regulators you find here on cpf.

I have a regular professional job that I do for a living, and it often bleeds into my personal time, in order to support what I do at work. Additionally, lately there have been things going on at work, that had nothing to do with what I've been doing, where I have stayed quite late at night in order to help others stay on schedule and deal with issues they are having.

Guess what? I have a family, and I'm not one of those big city types that pawns all their responsibilities off and just eats and sleeps at home. Thats not a family, just a *******ized mess. So this takes a good amount of my time too.

Yet I drive for an hour to work, and an hour back home, after spending 10-14 hours at work.

Additionally I've had to chase down broken electrical wiring within the walls, tear down a dishwasher and fix the bearings in the motor, figure out what was wrong with the washing machine, finding the coupling mechanism between the motor and the "transmission" went bad, then finding this also caused the timer mechanism to go bad, opening that morass of switches and burnishing the contacts so that it would work properly again. Then a fella has to mow the lawn, trim bushes, and even repair fence posts in the neighbors fence that have rotted away.

Did you know a person has to spend some quality time with the family? Doing things like going on rock hunting trips, exploring mines, and other interesting and adventurous activities.

Keep in mind, this is not my only project, I've spent many hours characterizing different bulbs, a number of improved batteries for the THOR, posting the results here. As well as testing Luxeon LEDs, and showing what they do with PWM vs. Current dimming and how/why current dimming is alot more efficient, furthermore showing what they do both for color and output intensity with the two methods. Then testing the Luxeons and showing what they do for color and output over temperature. This involved well over 1600 measurements.

I've helped 4sevens, Endeavor, PEU, and many others in chat, who have asked thousands of actual questions on things.

I also keep tabs on what happens for advancements in with LEDs, whats available in the market place, and even posting that stuff here.

And I get lots of PM's from folks asking questions, often they are not simple questions, but take a bit of time, while having to take awhile to compose the post so they can actually understand what I am saying.

And all the stuff I do here is a hobby, it is not done such that I make any sort of money or profit like others do. I was planning on only charging for the cost of the Printed Circuit Board, and the cost of the components, building and then testing these boards on my spare time but not charging for that.

Alot of what I've been doing is to share knowledge and ideas here with others, and a few special members here do the same, so that together, we can advance the State of the Art in Flashlights, instead of just having dumb plastic 2D cell Eveready flashlights that haven't advanced much since the 1950's.

You should do a search going back in time on both the username Newbie and also Jarhead, you'll find alot of nice gems for gleaning information from.

How dare you.

Pfft!!!!!!


(BTW, for the others, I've been testing various different MOSFET gate driver chips, with the rest of the op-amp and comparator based design, to determine which one gives us what we want without spending too much on that part of the design- though that comment, I'm not too thrilled about even spending time on the project)


----------



## moondog (Feb 19, 2005)

NewBie
Don't let one impatient person spoil an excellent project the rest of us are waiting patiently or at least quietly.
Steve


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 19, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*dullbulb said:*
What's the packin delay? Where's the freakin board? I think Newbie is gone LED on us 

[/ QUOTE ]

I *HOPE* dullbulb fully understands the effort necesssary to engineer and produce something like this and he is being totally facetious. Maybe he can post and clarify the situation. 
If I'm wrong, Jarhead's reaction might be justified. Let's not get this thread closed..... PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## jtice (Feb 19, 2005)

Dont mind him Doug, theres always a few bad apples.

The rest of us know you are hard at work on many projects, 
you are always a wealth of information, and always willing to help with questions.

Keep up the good work, I am sure the end result will be worth it.

We can all wait a while, to effeciently melt the paint off our walls /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## theepdinker (Feb 19, 2005)

Newbie,
As much as I want several of these boards when (if now) they are built, take it easy. Hobbies are for fun.
Don't let the new guy get you down.
He's being schooled on the difference between CPF & the rest of the net now.

dullbulb,
Time to step up, explain yourself & apologize.


Theepdinker


----------



## Topper (Feb 19, 2005)

Newbie you got it. family first real Job second then hobbie time to help us all out I admit I cannot follow all the thecno talk doubt I could soldder my way out of a bag please
take your time on this. When you feel like it. As far as I know this is still a feeler thread you have not asked for a dime, I respect that; most others here do too.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## GQGeek81 (Feb 19, 2005)

Newbie, I refuse to buy this from you unless you are going to make some proffit off of it. You derserve something. 
A trade where one proffits and the other does not is a fraud.


----------



## JimH (Feb 19, 2005)

Newbie,

You have no need to justify anything. Don't waste your time and energy explaining anything to callous idiots. I'm quite sure all the rest of us would have been perfectly happy if you had just pulled a js and told him to **** off.

Just my $.02


----------



## 1 (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi, all! After finding this board and reading all the Thor posts, I've registered and am signing up for this mod. Thanks for all your hard work, Newbie!

1 for 1 please

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (5)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (10)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (2)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)
nme7 (1)
RcPractitioner (1)
Crow (1)
fleshlite. (1/2)
Dolby (1)
IsaacHayes (1)
grcmptrnrd (1)
Nell (1)
GQGeek81 (1)
platypus (1)
txmatt (2)
dullbulb (1)
Yukon_Jack (1)
mqqn (1)
scudinc (1)
stykeeryce (1)
Raybo (1)
Andreas (1)
1 (1)


----------



## Greta (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey guys... I'd like to ask that you take a moment and read this thread please. Thanks much! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## NewBie (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi Sasha.

I don't have access to the thread any longer, it's Roy's thread now. Is there a way to regain control of it?


----------



## Greta (Feb 19, 2005)

No. But you can start now by posting an updated list and then keep that one updated... don't let anyone else copy and paste it.


----------



## Topper (Feb 19, 2005)

Topper is out. Newbie, please take your time do whats best for your family first. I know stuff gets hectic at times I have that happening now for me so best to you.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Raybo (Feb 19, 2005)

Correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't this just an "interest" thread? 

This is not a GB thread as of yet, and nothing has been promised.(you go NewBie!)


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Topper (Feb 19, 2005)

Raybo you are right just a feeler thread.


----------



## Raybo (Feb 19, 2005)

Also if anyone reads the thread from the beginning, NewBie did not even initiate an interest thread. He showed us what could be done and somehow got backed into a corner. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## mckevin (Feb 19, 2005)

Wellll, If this actually happens, I would like to count myself in. Given Sasha's mandate, how do I now do that?

Why do I want this? I don't even OWN a Thor. You people are gonna kill me...

edit
Well, God help me, I now have a whole STACK of Thors.
***********mckevin Qty 1 (or two /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif) ***************


----------



## 1 (Feb 19, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Raybo (Feb 19, 2005)

mckevin,

I guess all you need to do is post........You're in! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## NewBie (Feb 21, 2005)

Okay, instead of reposting the list, lets do this.

***********Newbie Qty 1 ***************

This will draw attention to your post. We will use the last posted list that 1 posted, and I'll update it at a later date, then close the thread and start a "buy" thread when the project gets closer to "final". At that time folks will have a chance to back out if they would like, and I'm hoping that some folks would have interest to fill any missing slots.

I'm basically looking to see the interest, so I can guage my efforts in reducing cost on the design, and to pick things based on the projected volume. Those on this list/thread will have "first dibs" on the boards when they become available.

(all this is subject to Sasha's say on how we go about doing this, if there is an issue, please let me know Sasha, thanks)


----------



## bucken (Feb 21, 2005)

OK, I'll be first to try the new way...

********** bucken Qty 1 ************

Will this get me in line?


----------



## twentysixtwo (Feb 21, 2005)

Newbie - I now how much of a pain it can be to put these things together. Hopefully Dullbulb was just trying to be funny and came off badly. If not, you shouldn't let one bad apple ruin the stew... er, or something like that.

Dullbulb - These things are a pain in the a$$ to put together. I designed and kitted a scale model rocket some years ago. You spend countless hours working on it and your hourly wage ends up being a buck or two. You only do it because you enjoy it and know how much your other hobbyists will appreciate your efforts. 

Your "gone LED" comment makes me think you were trying to be funny, either way, an explanation and apology would go a long way IMO.


----------



## HighLight (Feb 21, 2005)

First of all..Newbie,from the bottom of my heart I apoligize to you. To all the others I offended well..I deserve your remarks. I'm ashamed to say that I posted that remark when I was well..how do I say this..I was loaded on the booze and actually I was trying to be some what funny but when I read my post later I was shocked at the way it sounded. What can I say. Obviously I can't handle the liqour /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drunk.gif and I shouldn't be posting when i'm half cut. and Newbie I'v spent hours reading your research and other posts and I do appreciate it and again I'm very sorry for my remark.


----------



## Hallis (Feb 22, 2005)

Posting when you're half ripped is fun, Thats what the "Cafe" is there for /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Or if you're a angry person when drunk "The Underground" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Shane


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 22, 2005)

DullBulb:
Cool! I thought it was something like this. That's why I posted what I did after you. Feces occurs sometimes.
I'm sure your newest post will answer a lot of people's concerns.
Welcome to CPF. There are a lot of bright(pun intended) and motivated people here. Enjoy!


----------



## NewBie (Feb 22, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*HighLight said:*
First of all..Newbie,from the bottom of my heart I apoligize to you. To all the others I offended well..I deserve your remarks. I'm ashamed to say that I posted that remark when I was well..how do I say this..I was loaded on the booze and actually I was trying to be some what funny but when I read my post later I was shocked at the way it sounded. What can I say. Obviously I can't handle the liqour /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drunk.gif and I shouldn't be posting when i'm half cut. and Newbie I'v spent hours reading your research and other posts and I do appreciate it and again I'm very sorry for my remark. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Thank you very much for the apology, I understand and accept, appreciate you being honest.


----------



## dwminer (Feb 22, 2005)

Perhaps this project has gotten out of hand. One person to build 120+ boards? Thats a lot of work ,expense and worry. However it sure would be fun to have. Any thoughts? Thanks 
Dave


----------



## Hallis (Feb 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*dwminer said:*
Perhaps this project has gotten out of hand. One person to build 120+ boards? Thats a lot of work ,expense and worry. However it sure would be fun to have. Any thoughts? Thanks 
Dave 

[/ QUOTE ]

Out of hand? Well, to put it in perspective, there are several gys that are doing runs of 100 or more complete lights, Peu, Endevour, bwaites, and Mr. Bulk. And the majority of these are total ground-up designs, machined and annodized parts, custom boards, etc, Now THOSE are daunting tasks.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Shane


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello, Dave. Seems like it's been a while.

I can see that perception. When Newbie explains what he's doing I kinda understand it but not really. Sounds a bit like magic to me. Nothing like it has been considered as a deliverable iteration on this board before. What I find most interesting about this project is the fact that it interests him. 

IIRC, Newbie has mentioned a few projects he has done elsewhere that where larger and more complex than this one. Plus, I believe he's one of those Improvise, Adapt and Overcome guys. I'd say he can handle it.

I'm slightly OT here so...back to your regularly scheduled Thor Boost Signup Feeler Thread.

- Jeff


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 23, 2005)

I think Newbie is just a typical married guy and time for him passes quickly (but is perceived slowly) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. I'm EXACTLY the same way, life is very very busy. I sincerely respect the fact that he would spend his "free time" making these boards, esp if he's not making money off of it.

So, IMHO, Newbie needs to make a calculation on what his free time is worth and add that to the cost of the boards (although, judging from his posts, that won't be easy for him-he's TOO nice of a guy). For me personally, my free time doing something I like, is about 1/4 of my regular pay. He needs to scale it accordingly and then add it to the price. Judging from the interest, he'll have plenty of work (if he wants to do it).

Finally, if anyone wants to run a 28 volt aircraft landing light, he said he could adjust the mod to that, and have it run "properly", SO,...that's the ultimate spotlight, 1,000 watts run "properly". No HID will touch that for the next 10 years. 

Eh, as my dad used to say, "if you're going to do something, DO IT RIGHT!" and it seems like NB is doing just that!


----------



## NewBie (Feb 23, 2005)

LOL cheesehead! 1000W? I might have to do something alot more custom for you. I thought you wanted 28V at 100W or so.

This circuit is much more complex and will have alot more parts (by a magnitude) than a LH, BB, DB, Wizard, etc. It is even alot more complex than the previous Thor Boost schematic that I posted.


----------



## bwaites (Feb 23, 2005)

One of the great complicating factors of these kind of projects is that as they grow from a "I did it for me" to 
I'm building a bunch" is that the realities of mass production and the possibilities of misuse coincide.

Thus, the individual responsible must then make allowances and change designs to either simplify or complicate the product so that it is both effective at its intended purpose and relatively safe from possible abuse.

A project of this scale takes time and I certainly understand the associated problems!!

Good Luck Newbie and I'm down for 2!

Bill

******Bill Quantity 2********


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the complexity Jarhead is talking about inbvolves improving the efficiency. IIRC, one of the tactics in the new design is syncronous rectification. This requires an additional active device in the power path in place of a simple diode. In a boost converter, this will require either a very good P channel or PNP device or an N channel(NPN) with a high side drive circuit (complex).


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Feb 24, 2005)

I've gone near blind trying to get though all this. Can someone tell me if this would work as well/better in a 15Mcp Thor with the bigger reflector?

TIA,
-LT


----------



## wtn (Feb 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lunal_Tic said:*
I've gone near blind trying to get though all this. Can someone tell me if this would work as well/better in a 15Mcp Thor with the bigger reflector?

TIA,
-LT 

[/ QUOTE ]

Should work fine. I believe the 15MCP Thor uses the same bulb. So, with the bigger reflector it should work better.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Feb 24, 2005)

wtn, thanks for the info. -LT


edit:
******Lunal_Tic Quantity 1********


----------



## lasercrazy (Feb 25, 2005)

I think the 15mcp thor has a 130 watt bulb.


----------



## glockboy (Mar 9, 2005)

Any update?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## bucken (Mar 18, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## NewBie (Mar 18, 2005)

I found a new chip that I'm going to try out soon. It's advantage is it makes the build easier, but it costs a few dollars more.

There have been alot of things going on at work, so I've been working after hours alot, and bringing my work home at the same time.

I'm hoping things will settle down, and I can get back to spending more time on this project.


----------



## JohnGault (Mar 18, 2005)

I've got a little "_pyramid_" of these Thors hopping that too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Fireworks season is coming, I was planning to hand these out to the _crew_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## UncleFester (Mar 18, 2005)

JarHead
I can't speak for others, but I don't think cost is an issue as long as it's in the same order of magnitude originally mentioned. A couple more bucks for a fancy smanchy chip really won't make a difference. (Besides, it may reduce the overall parts count)
Thanks for all your effort. I'm still in
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 18, 2005)

I am still in.


----------



## mckevin (Mar 18, 2005)

In? In??
I bought a Thor just for this mod!!
I am ... IN... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 18, 2005)

I think the development part, imagining, predicting, experimenting and such, must be the fun part. The build...not so much. So if something can be done to make the project more interesting or pleasing to builder; the recipients get the benefit of a finer iteration.

This is my way of saying, "Ditto what the other guys said.".


----------



## gl22man (Mar 18, 2005)

***********gl22man Qty 2***************

(edited to add 1 more.....)


----------



## JimH (Mar 19, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JohnGault said:*
I've got a little "_pyramid_" of these Thors hopping that too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


[/ QUOTE ] 

I have a pyramid too. I'm in. Boy do I need this mod. The boxes in the picture below have not been opened (i.e. they still got Thors in them).


----------



## UncleFester (Mar 19, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Roy said:*
The locked thread "Thor Boost Signup Feller Thread" can be found here. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmmm.... What kind of feller is this? 
A jolly good feller? 
A smart feller?
Ugly feller?....


----------



## JimH (Mar 19, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JohnGault said:*
I've got a little "_pyramid_" of these Thors hopping that too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


[/ QUOTE ] 

I have a pyramid too. I'm in. Boy do I need this mod. The boxes in the picture below have not been opened (i.e. they still got Thors in them).


----------



## diggdug13 (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh I'm in, I had to ask someone (thanks again JimH) to get me a Thor and mail it to me Just for this mod. So the only way I'm getting off this list is if my wife kills me first.

doug


----------



## mckevin (Mar 19, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*diggdug13 said:*
So the only way I'm getting off this list is if my wife kills me first.

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL, A very real possibility in my case!


----------



## AESOP (Mar 19, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmm........ I can probably have access to the 1000w landing lights. Of course the Tech's don't like to see Aircrew with tools out near the aircraft. 

********** AESOP Qty 1 ************

Michael


----------



## NewBie (Mar 20, 2005)

Okay, I had a moment in time to fiddle some more.

Got another new circuit up and running, that uses alot less parts than the "discrete" solution (so it will be easier to build), and it is a synchronous design. It's not as low cost as the "discrete" solution, but it uses about 50% less parts.

Got it hooked up to a 100W bulb, pushed 130W into the bulb, it is running fine. The components are just warm to the touch (good thing) which means it's quite efficient. This means there won't be a need for a heat spreader plate or a heatsink (good thing). 

If the circuit was 95% efficient, that would mean there would be 5% losses, and 5% of 130 Watts is 6.5 Watts. It's not making anywhere near that sort of heat. A preliminary efficiency measurement is putting it well over 95% efficiency. Though I won't claim this level of efficiency, until later more precise measurements, as well as verification by a third party. Maybe we could get someone trusted like Doug_S to make some third party measurements.

I want to work on the loop compensation a bit more, watch and see how things behave over a range of input voltages, take a closer look at things, and then spin another board. At that point, I'll need to find some trusted fella to make third party measurements for me.

As it stands right now, the increased efficiency is a good thing, it will mean that the runtime of Thor's Hammer (Boosted Thor) will increase from my previous measurements.

It's still looking like we can keep the cost under 40 dollars, so thats a very good thing too!

Here is a teaser shot:


----------



## HighLight (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow Newbies..I like the SMD's on that board! I sure wish you can devote some time to this so that we can experience the fruits of your research!..as I said earlier I'm down for one board and can't wait


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2005)

Cool, I'm in for a 30 amp 28 volt board. Perfect.

OK, ok, I'm still in for the little one too. Eh, take you time, the mod is going to be very nice.


----------



## UncleFester (Mar 21, 2005)

Woof, picture looks good. I particularly like the way the input 'lytics fit their pattern (footprint) on the board./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif Looks almost as ummmm..... innovative.... as some of the stuff I've done. 
I'll bet the next rev is gonna be totally ooooooohsome.
Those efficiency numbers are lookin' pretty good, characteristic of the work JarHead does.
This project surely is interesting. Can't wait for the report on the new circuit. I'll bet the roadmap is interesting.
Thanks and keep up the good work NewBie.
Semper Fi


----------



## NewBie (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks 

UncleFester, if you look closely, you'll see several mods.


----------



## JohnGault (Mar 23, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH Originally said:*
I have a pyramid too. I'm in. Boy do I need this mod. The boxes in the picture below have not been opened (i.e. they still got Thors in them).

[/ QUOTE ]

My _Pyramid_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif






No empty boxes here either!


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 23, 2005)

Newbie this is really looking great.

If the cost will be under or near $40.00 I will get two instead of one.
I was at Costco today and just had to get another Thor.
Once again

mtbkndad 2


----------



## xpitxbullx (Mar 26, 2005)

*** xpitxbullx QTY 2 ***

If it had to be said. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Jeff


----------



## Thertel (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow, I totally missed this thread, this is pretty bad ***.

**********thertel in for 1*************


----------



## notrefined (Mar 27, 2005)

Notrefined in for 1

If I miss the payment thread, could someone please PM or email me? I'll try to keep a lookout, but i'm not always able to be around as much as i'd like.


----------



## starship (Mar 28, 2005)

***** Starship QTY 1 *****


Newbie, thanks for all your effort - I really appreciate your fine work on this project!


----------



## NewBie (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks starship!

I see you are a local fella, welcome aboard.

Anyhow, I have one quirk to figure out and wrap up on this design, then off to the board house we go for new PCBs.

If things go well, I hope to get a couple of these in some folks hands, for their comments/evaluation.


----------



## HighLight (Apr 15, 2005)

*****HighLight in for one*****

This mod board has "Quality" written all over it! and with our long Canadian nights I can give it a thorough evaluation!


----------



## JohnGault (Apr 15, 2005)

_Oooh.._ it's *great* to hear from you NewBie, and find this thing is still alive.

I was starting to get _nervous_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Dr_Joe (Apr 17, 2005)

Excellent news Newbie, can't wait !


----------



## bellboy (Apr 18, 2005)

*********** bellboy Qty 1 ***************

w00t ! Just got a Thor from BJ's for $29.95!

It's hard to be 100% certain, but I think I lit up a radio transmitter tower from further away than the station transmits!!
Difficult to imagine what the mod would do for this thing.
Count me in!


----------



## Iron_Man (May 6, 2005)

**********Iron_Man says 1 please***********


----------



## Pydpiper (May 7, 2005)

I don't know what this is, but count me in for one!


----------



## Icebreak (May 7, 2005)

**********notrefined QTY 1***********


**********Pydpiper QTY 1***********


Asteric naming convention requested by Newbie so he can more easily find the interested parties in this feeler thread.

--------

- Jeff


----------



## Monolith (May 8, 2005)

***********Monolith QTY 1*************


----------



## NightShift (May 9, 2005)

ow ow i'm in

*******************NightShift QTY = 1 **********************


----------



## HighLight (May 11, 2005)

*********************HighLight QTY = 1 *********************


----------



## NewBie (May 15, 2005)

See news here,
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=865186


----------



## vhyper007 (May 15, 2005)

ME TOO
Hi, all! After finding this board and reading all the Thor posts, I've registered and am signing up for this mod. Thanks for all your hard work, Newbie!

1 for 1 please

TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (5)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (10)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (2)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)
nme7 (1)
RcPractitioner (1)
Crow (1)
fleshlite. (1/2)
Dolby (1)
IsaacHayes (1)
grcmptrnrd (1)
Nell (1)
GQGeek81 (1)
platypus (1)
txmatt (2)
dullbulb (1)
Yukon_Jack (1)
mqqn (1)
scudinc (1)
stykeeryce (1)
Raybo (1)
Andreas (1)
1 (1)
vhyper007 for one(1)


----------



## UncleFester (May 15, 2005)

Uh Oh, Bad vhyper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif
Check out this thread


----------



## HighLight (May 17, 2005)

Someone left my name off the list. Here it is again.

*******HighLight Quantity = 1**************


----------



## UncleFester (May 17, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*HighLight said:*
Someone left my name off the list. Here it is again.

*******HighLight Quantity = 1************** 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dullbulb
Your name shows up on the list (that vyper copied) as number nine from the bottom.


----------



## NewBie (May 18, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*NewBie said:*
See news here,
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=865186 

[/ QUOTE ]

More info in that thread now, it is fairly regulated after all, within 5% over the runtime.


----------



## gl22man (May 18, 2005)

jeez, can someone who knows what they are doing please update the list.I guess some people can't see very well but there were several names left of the last list that was posted by vhyper007 and they definitely were before his post mine included..
Mike..


----------



## bucken (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, I signed up WAY back when, but I don't even show up on this last list.


----------



## mtbkndad (May 18, 2005)

I am on the list for 1 but requested to be upgraded to 2

--------------------------mtbkndad (2) -------------------------------


----------



## UncleFester (May 18, 2005)

Hey guys relax./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif This is a feeler thread. NewBie only wanted to see if it would be worth while to make this circuit. Intuition indicates there will be an official signup thread later.


----------



## vhyper007 (May 20, 2005)

How do I un-ring the bell?

vhyper


----------



## UncleFester (May 21, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*vhyper007 said:*
How do I un-ring the bell?

vhyper 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't know. I guess you'll have to ask the forgiveness of our Ruling Goddess........ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## mtbkndad (May 21, 2005)

Actually I do believe NewBie mentioned something about a purchase thread when eveything is finalized design wise. He can correct me if I read that wrong. That would enable anybody that wanted to bow out to do so gracefully. So you are right UncleFester. 


However, getting worked up is half the fun of waiting for an amazing project like this. The second half is getting it and seeing how worth it it was to get worked up over. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## NewBie (May 24, 2005)

True, this isn't an official signup thread, as in a person committing themselves to something. I didn't want to do that to folks, nor any of that crazy pre-pay stuff that a number of fellas have gotten a bad taste over.

I just needed a guage to see where the interest level was, to see how much work I should put in it, if it was even worth doing, and what sort of volume we might be talking about.

Though, folks in this thread might get a lower price than others would at a later date.... Dunno if I'll consider doing a second run at things or not.


----------



## bucken (May 24, 2005)

In light of learning that you may not consider a second run, let me express a doubling (perhaps tripling) of my original interest.


----------



## TroyG (May 24, 2005)

I would like to be added to this Interested List. I have been looking for something like this for quite some time.

I have been lurking here as a guest for awhile and thought I better better speak up.


----------



## NewBie (May 27, 2005)

Swell.

Welcome Aboard TroyG!

It's always great to see new faces show up on cpf. Hope it's been enjoyable for you, and if you utilze the search function, there is alot of posts in the past, to learn a great many things.

Sorry no new word fellas/ladies, but I've been pretty busy at work, getting the garden going, and tearing up the flooring, particle board, and sub plywood, to put something else down that feels alot more solid and is more durable.
(that and working on a few one up projects for various cpf folks).


----------



## UncleFester (May 27, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Bright Scouter (May 27, 2005)

OK, alright, I guess I have to jump into this too. I don't own the Thor yet, but this will make me go buy one.

Do you have even a ball park guess as to when the actual sign up list may come out. We have a couple of vacations coming up in the next few weeks and I won't have access to the board while I'm gone. I hate to think I would miss out on this.

Thanks for the GREAT work!!!!


----------



## HighLight (May 29, 2005)

Since most people on this thread owns a Thor I thought I'd post this info here for everyone. I just purchased another 10,000,000 CP Thor. I believe this is a recent shipment from the manufacturer. It no longer has the Philips H4 100W bulb that was in the old Thor!! The new bulb doesn't have the black coating at the top of the bulb. It also seems to be a 'whiter' light however the bulb itself has no coating. I never disassembled the Thor so the new bulb may very well be a Philips 100W just manufactured without the black coating at the top of the bulb or it may be a different model bulb from Philips..I don't know. I thought I'd share this because a different model bulb may have different characteristics.


----------



## drizzle (May 29, 2005)

Add me to the list please.

I just went back to my nearest Costco and still saw a pile of these for sale. Next time I'm there I'll check to see if the bulb looks different than the one I've got. (Mine has the blacked out top.)


----------



## gchand (May 31, 2005)

*******gchand Quantity = 1************** 

Hi NewBie,

Please add my name to the "interested" list 
for the Thor boost project. Either a kit or an 
assembled version would be fine - I have experience 
with circuit board work via my amateur radio building 
days.

Many thanks for all of the work you have already 
put into this project!

gchand


----------



## gchand (Jun 3, 2005)

As a data point, my Thor arrived today (via an E-Bay 
auction), and also had a bulb without the dark coating 
at the tip.

As I understand things, the Thor uses H4 bulbs normally 
utilized for automobile headlight Hi/Lo beam applications. 
For automomobile applications, the dark "tip" removes 
a "hot spot" from the center of the beam that could 
annoy/distract drivers of oncoming vehicles.

Evidently, the Thor manufacturers have procured a run 
of H4 bulbs without the dark "tip" - for our spotlight 
applications, the "hot spot" is a favorable attribute.

gchand


----------



## mqqn (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Folks - 

*******mqqn Quantity = 1************** 


Somehow my name got removed from the list.....

best regards - 

mqqn


----------



## HighLight (Jun 19, 2005)

The One Year Anniversary of the first mention of the ellusive Thor Boost board is soon approaching. Are we gonna have some kind of celebration?


----------



## NewBie (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, been really busy putting in a new floor, gardening, and back from vacation trip (Oregon, Idaho, Wyoming, Montana, and Washington).

Check out the nuclear jet engine:
http://www.molalla.net/~leeper/nukejet.jpg

As soon as I get the floor finished, I hope to get back on it. (had to tear up the sub-floor to do a nice job).

BTW, a year from the interest thread, or since I first showed it off and folks mentioned they had some interest?


----------



## Icebreak (Jun 19, 2005)

Still interested for as long as you are.

This is a favor kind of thing as I see it. If you are enjoying the project I'll enjoy the unit when it's finished.


----------



## HighLight (Jun 20, 2005)

I wonder if i can retrofit that jet engine into my minivan?


----------



## wantthatlight (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll buy 3 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jun 24, 2005)

Nuclear Jet engine eh? Is that likt the Torry 2 reactor they made way back in the day to make a nuclear powered ballistic missile? They tested it out at a place called ******* Flats if i remember correctly. 

Shane


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jul 28, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## HarryN (Jul 28, 2005)

**************HarryN ** Qty 3 each ********

I will take 3 of the boards when they are ready. BTW, is is possible to post the approximate dimensions of this board ? I have another project that could use something like this, depending on the physical size.


----------



## lasercrazy (Aug 1, 2005)

Is this still going or did it die?


----------



## NewBie (Aug 1, 2005)

It's still going, I've been fiddling with some alternate chips and working on picking out the best inductor and capacitors that will fit in the space for performance purposes.

Even at 96% efficiency levels, at 150 watts, you have six watts of loss, which means the circuit gets warm, especially in a small space. So, I've been whittling down on this too.


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 8, 2005)

Take your time Newbie, I will wait until you are satisfied. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## HighLight (Aug 9, 2005)

Am I correct in thinking that this modification will result in a Thor that is brighter than a 35watt automotive type hid modification?


----------



## fracmeister (Aug 9, 2005)

Please count me in. I have the "HUmmer" 10MMCP but I believe it is identical in every way except the color.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Aug 9, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*HighLight said:*
Am I correct in thinking that this modification will result in a Thor that is brighter than a 35watt automotive type hid modification? 

[/ QUOTE ]

IIRC this is <not> the case. It will make the Thor brighter but a HID Thor conversion should be both brighter and more efficient; i.e. more runtime.

Corrections welcomed.

-LT


----------



## BuddTX (Aug 10, 2005)

BuddTX in for one, assuming it is relatively easy to insert into the Thor

--------------------------
BuddTX (1)
TCG (1)
jtice (1)
theepdinker (5)
JimH (8)
Hallis (1)
4sevens (1)
UncleFester (1)
Beamhead (1)
Heath (2)
bwaites (1 or 2?)
Darkwish (1)
Cromagnet (1)
torcher (1)
EchoSierraTwo (1)
CNC Dan (1)
moondog (1)
Quazar (1)
Psychomodo (1)
JohnGault (10)
wtn (1)
Sky (1 maybe 2)
xpitxbullx (2)
vacuum3d (1)
sstrauss (1)
thesurefire (1)
madecov (1)
glockboy (2)
Jackal (1)
Zelandeth (1 Probably)
lasercrazy (1 maybe 2)
dwminer (1)
rstones1964 (1)
larryk (1)
Skip (1-3)
Icebreak (1)
AdamW (1)
cheese (2, 24 volt please)
LukeK (1)
LEDmodMan (2)
Dabiscake (1, maybe 2)
dallas (2)
Graywolf (1, maybe 2)
Brock (1)
dwminer (1)
Draco Americanus (1, in kit form if posible)
KartRacer31 (1)
bobbo (3)
EchoSierra (2)
mrsinbad (1)
liteitup (2-3)
alwilliam (1)
chasm22(at least 1 probably 2)
maddog (1)
aurora (2)
J_Oei (1)
Oklalawman (1)
Shojin (1)
Tweek (1, maybe 2-3)
AlexGT (1)
Topper (1 maybe)
DaGunn (1 definite)
Jordan13195 (1)
Aimless_b (1 definite maybe 2 depending on price)
Specop 007 (1)
NHman (1)
StEaLtH_ (1)
Moraino (1)
cheese (2)
Fraseman (1)
jamesraykenney (1)
Likebright (1)
sunspot (1)
BVH (2)
DiggDoug13 (1)
Catdaddy (1)
PhillyRube (1)
Flashlightlens.com (1)
cy (1)
Caddyshack (1)
Budman_NC (1)
Skibane (1)
Bobisculous (1)
Turd_Ferguson (1)
Tomcat (2)
sharkeeper (1)
Dr Joe (1)
springnr (1)
RogerDodger(3)
jsmn4vu (1 bare board + parts )
tactical (1 maybe 2)
2nd2none (1)
Wave (1)
CPFMan (1)
Sinjz (1)
BlueStrobe (1)
hunterwarrior (3)
PrebKlok (1)
dannonlae (2) maybe 3, depending on price
mtbkndad (1)
lightmare (1)
nme7 (1)
RcPractitioner (1)
Crow (1)
fleshlite. (1/2)
Dolby (1)
IsaacHayes (1)
grcmptrnrd (1)
Nell (1)
GQGeek81 (1)
platypus (1)
txmatt (2)
dullbulb (1)
Yukon_Jack (1)
mqqn (1)
scudinc (1)
stykeeryce (1)
Raybo (1)
Andreas (1)
1 (1)
vhyper007 for one(1) 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Aug 10, 2005)

BuddTX,

I think you might have missed one or more since I don't see myself in your list.

-LT


----------



## lasercrazy (Aug 10, 2005)

Don't actually copy and paste the list anymore for 2 reasons. 1. You missed a bunch of people and your name goes at the end of the list not the front. 2. CFP doesn't allow that anymore because it made topics ridiculously huge for no reason.


----------



## lasercrazy (Aug 10, 2005)

Anyway I just picked through both topics and a have a up to date list saved in word. I'll keep updating it as people show interest.


----------



## Rayneobid (Aug 10, 2005)

I'd like two of these, if you would add me to the list please.
Tried to make one a while back, but couldnt get it to work right. 
Kit or complete would be great!
Thanks.


----------



## HighLight (Aug 23, 2005)

Anything on the horizon with respect to this project? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## NewBie (Aug 29, 2005)

Lunal_Tic said:


> [ QUOTE ]
> *HighLight said:*
> Am I correct in thinking that this modification will result in a Thor that is brighter than a 35watt automotive type hid modification?
> 
> ...




Well, a 35W HID puts out 3,200-3,600 lumens, where the bulb used in the standard Thor also puts out 3,200 Lumens, if it is driven at spec.

In the stock Thor, which is underdriving the bulb, the lumens suffer considerably, as well as the output is quite yellow.

When it is overdriven, it can put out 2x to 3x this level, depending on the amount of over drive. Half the bulbs can't take the 3x level, so I figure we will stick with the 2x level.








As summer ramps down, I will have additional time, and at some point I'll lock things down and start with alpha testing, beta testing, and production. I had way too much I had to do, and still doing, around the house, along with additional things at work requiring many extra hours.

I've been squeezing additional performance out of the circuit, piece by piece, awhile back, it passed 95% efficiency at over 100W. Why this push for efficiencies? Well, when converting 100W, even at 95% efficiency, you still have 5% waste, which at 100W, means 5W dissipation. 5W on a small board near the reflector (hot environment) is tough on things. It also means you need some method to dissipate the heat, which also costs money. I'd like to offer this at the lowest possible price, and adding heatsinks doesn't lower the price.


----------



## HighLight (Aug 30, 2005)

Amazing, Simply amazing. I have a hard time comprehending the output of a 2x boosted Thor. Can't wait.


----------



## wicked1 (Sep 1, 2005)

put me in for one for sure!


----------



## Threepio (Sep 2, 2005)

I guess I'm coming a little late to the party, but please count me in as interested in one when they become available! --Bob


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 1, 2005)

Monthly drive-by :bump:

-LT


----------



## LumenHound (Oct 2, 2005)

Please add my name to the list also. My Thor sure could use a boost.


----------



## fire-my-light (Oct 5, 2005)

Newbie,

I think I understand your "booster", but I see 2 problems. First is that a bulb is rated at a specific life expectency using the rated voltage. Increasing this voltage (and thus the temperature at which the filament burns) will decrease the life expectancy of the bulb. I suspect that this decrease will be inversely proportional. Second, the filamant will burn "hotter", and thus will be (IMHO) somewhat (significantly?) more susceptable to breakage during handling of the Thor unit.

Other than these 2 points, I think you've got a good idea. My only question is why wouldn't you advertise it as a mod to the "Cyclops" Thor (15MCP) unit? This uses a 130 watt bulb, and the price of the "Cyclops" is very close to that of the original 10MCP Thor. Price per lumen, this would be a better deal. But this would require your "booster" to handle the 130 watts, as opposed to the 100 watts of the original 10MCP Thor - something I think you said it was capable of doing(?).

Just some thoughts........cheers!


----------



## Brock (Oct 5, 2005)

> I think I understand your "booster", but I see 2 problems. First is that a bulb is rated at a specific life expectancy using the rated voltage. Increasing this voltage (and thus the temperature at which the filament burns) will decrease the life expectancy of the bulb. I suspect that this decrease will be inversely proportional. Second, the filament will burn "hotter", and thus will be (IMHO) somewhat (significantly?) more susceptible to breakage during handling of the Thor unit.



The catch is these lamps operating voltage is in the 13.x range. That is what they see in a running vehicle, but with the small 12v battery and small wires they load the battery down rather quickly, in to the 11.x range, way below its intended range.

As far as being more likely to break, the filament is already so hot, getting it back up to normal operating temp isn't really that much more. Granted it is more, but again it is back in it's intended operating range.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Oct 6, 2005)

> My only question is why wouldn't you advertise it as a mod to the "Cyclops" Thor (15MCP) unit?



IIRC this was started long before the 15MCP came out.

-LT


----------



## HighLight (Oct 6, 2005)

This thread started almost as soon as the 10MCP Thor came out. Where's Newbie anyway?


----------



## UncleFester (Oct 6, 2005)

fire-my-light said:


> Newbie,
> 
> I think I understand your "booster", but I see 2 problems. First is that a bulb is rated at a specific life expectency using the rated voltage. Increasing this voltage (and thus the temperature at which the filament burns) will decrease the life expectancy of the bulb. I suspect that this decrease will be inversely proportional. Second, the filamant will burn "hotter", and thus will be (IMHO) somewhat (significantly?) more susceptable to breakage during handling of the Thor unit.
> 
> ...



I think Newbie said he had a bulb last PAST the normal life expantcy while running it on the boost circuit. His converter has a soft start feature which reduces the inrush current to the bulb at turn on. Inrush is one of the major contirbutors to bulb failure. You should be able to find this earlier in this thread or maybe in the Thor Boost thread. 
As Brock pointed out, that bulb is rated at 13.something volts. The Thor runs off a 12V battery. With the losses in the wiring, switch and socket, the bulb voltage is considerably lower than spec. Also I believe running a halogen bulb BELOW spec is detrimental to bulb life because vaporised filament metal isn't re-deposited back onto the filament. 
If this thing comes to fruition, it's gonna be really neat.


----------



## HarryN (Oct 6, 2005)

**********HarryN ***Qty 3 each*******


----------



## lasercrazy (Dec 7, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## lasercrazy (Dec 7, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## mqqn (Dec 8, 2005)

Just checking in - still interested - 

best regards - 

mqqn


----------



## stollman (Jan 8, 2006)

Just joined the forum. Looking to upgrade my 10mcp Thor to a HID. Read a lot of threads on how-to, and will get started shortly. Was wondering what the skinny is on this Board though. Is it for halogens only, or is it applciable to HID conversions?

Mike


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 8, 2006)

The Thor Boost isn't going to happen. Newbie has been spending his time on most important family matters.


----------



## LumenHound (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm sure we all respect that, tremendously.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jan 8, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> The Thor Boost isn't going to happen. Newbie has been spending his time on most important family matters.




I must have been asleep, when did he said that he was bailing on this?

-LT


----------



## NewBie (Jan 8, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> The Thor Boost isn't going to happen. Newbie has been spending his time on most important family matters.




That is a bogus comment. 

I have been dealing with personal things, prospective employers, looking at new housing situations, getting new products to market at work, and many other interesting events that have transpired.

I've also been considering changing a few parts in the design, as new items have come to the marketplace, testing the results, and deciding what I like and I don't like, testing thermal managment techniques, and considering the best way to make the connections to the circuit for the end user.


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Newbie:

Would this kit work on the newer 15MCP version? Just out of curiosity

THanks

Nick


----------



## maddog (Jan 8, 2006)

i would like to be added to the list.

thanks


----------



## HighLight (Jan 8, 2006)

Newbie I know at this stage its impossible to know but at what price would you envision these boards going for roughly?


----------



## moonkat (Jan 8, 2006)

Newbie,
Alllllrighty then.
I've got 10 & 15 Mcp Thors. Put me down for two.
Jeff

"Never rush a craftsman."


----------



## Xzn (Jan 10, 2006)

Curious... can't you wire up a 2 volt SLA battery in series? That'd give you about 13 volts.


----------



## markdi (Jan 10, 2006)

before the concept of hid modding hit me

I was going to add a 9ah single cell sla to my thor.

no soft start - no variable output but it would have been bright.


----------



## mdocod (Jan 10, 2006)

I was thinking about doing the same thing- just adding a 2V cell in series to boost it a bit... i wonder if after the losses in the wiring you could get away with a 4v in series... would be over 16V open-circuit, but under the laod it should drop to around 14.8 or so.... main problem would be lack of soft-start, probably have a pile of fried bulbs in a hurry just like newbie had before he incorperated soft-start to ease the bulb up to current.


----------



## Abbey_Lad (Jan 12, 2006)

Having satisfied my hunger for bright LED lights, I find my attention turning to bigger things. Besides I found a "Thor like" light at the local Carrefour here in France that's just begging to be modded. The question is HID or Boost. In typical CPF style do both. Next time I'm passing the store I'll pick up another light.

So put me down as interested in a boost kit.


----------



## BVH (Jan 15, 2006)

Uggg... ran my Costco HID tank and my Cyclops 15 MCP tank side by side today. What a mistake! Even mentally compensating for the color temp difference, the Cyclops was such a pale yellow glow. Reminds me of my Mag85 after it has suddenly dimmed. I can just hear it screaming and pleading for Newbie's board! Poor thing! I just tell it "be patient my sun, Newbie's working on it".


----------



## petrev (Jan 16, 2006)

Roy said:


> The locked thread "Thor Boost Signup Feller Thread" can be found here.




But this link doesn't work (?)

Puzzled


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jan 16, 2006)

petrev said:


> But this link doesn't work (?)
> 
> Puzzled



Old link to the old software. The old links won't work in the new version of CPF. In theory they will be fixed eventually. :shrug: 

-LT


----------



## HighLight (Mar 4, 2006)

Newbie please see my question to you asked Jan 8,2006 post #183..Thanks. :bump:


----------



## Steve77 (Mar 5, 2006)

I too am very interested in this boost mod. It's a reason to buy a Thor in and of itself.


----------



## HighLight (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## jim5 (Mar 20, 2006)

Does anyone know if this is a dead issue?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't know but this thread is just over a year old and was a continuation of an older thread. :shrug:

-LT


----------



## larryk (Mar 20, 2006)

I considered it dead about a year ago.


----------

